# Portable miter saw stand ideas?



## Beginningwoodworker (May 5, 2008)

I am looking at building a portable miter saw stand for job site use? Like for cutting moliding and 2×4's and 2×6's.


----------



## sikrap (Mar 15, 2009)

Are you looking for plans??


----------



## lew (Feb 13, 2008)

CJ,

A couple of years ago, "Norm" built one on the New Yankee Workshop. Maybe you could check out their website and see if plans are available.

Lew


----------



## Bureaucrat (May 26, 2008)

Here's one that I think you'd like. Not real fancy but functional.
http://www.australianwoodsmith.com.au/extras.html


----------



## Beginningwoodworker (May 5, 2008)

Yes I am looking for plans and pictures.


----------



## roman (Sep 28, 2007)

buy one

they cant be improved for less $$$, light, folds down, holds the saw, expandable, safe,

4 portability, hands down winner, vs 4 in home shop…..........maybe not


----------



## oldskoolmodder (Apr 28, 2008)

Being that this is a woodworking site and we prefer to build our own when possible, I'd say it's possible to build one cheaper, expandable and yes, dare I say safe. The link above, should actually go to this page directly - Miter Saw Stand This is a fine example of building what CJ wants to build, or at least a start. The plans being in Metric, @ 2.5 CM to each inch. Good Luck, CJ.


----------



## Bureaucrat (May 26, 2008)

Old School: Thanks for short cutting that link. That was what intended to do in the first place.


----------



## sikrap (Mar 15, 2009)

I think I have a couple of plans as pdf files (which I don't know how to post), but if you want to PM me with your email address, I'd be happy to mail them to you.


----------



## jack1 (May 17, 2007)

I agree with roman. Go to HD and buy a Ridgid, it folds up like a hand truck. They are a super buy for not a lot of $$$. I build some jigs but why try to improve on what is already pretty darn good. If you want to have something at your home shop, maybe but at a worksite with all the hauling and bumping and… nah, buy one.


----------



## oldskoolmodder (Apr 28, 2008)

Gary, no problem, I've had that site bookmarked for a while, lots of nice little projects for around the house there.


----------



## woodward (Apr 3, 2008)

this may be a little late but here is what I came up with a few years ago. Being a finish carpenter/Cabinet maker by trade I wanted some thing that was not only functional but looked more professional than a saw on a piece of ply or something like I see the hacks using. I used to set it on some horses(you know the tin one ones from the box stores) untill I found the Stablemate horse the legs fold right up into the botom and are solid as a rock if its mounted well. It could be simplified a little if you dont do alot of coping, by not having the little wings on the ends but if you do alot of copes the wings are awsome to get a good back cut and have the piece suported right to the end so it dont bend and flex and are also nice for clamping a board to route or something. I doubled up the ply under the saw to make the holes under the table top big enuff to fit my cordless drills and other tools in that does add a little weight but I'd guess that it weighs about 60 pounds as it sits, witch for me is not bad, hell couple of my tool boxes are as heavy as that.The table is 13in. wide by 8 feet long and 8 in. thick and stands about 3 feet high when stood up and it takes a little less than a sheet of ply(I used birch but anything sanded will work).

(edit)Ok I cant figure ou how to post pics in the forum so here is a link.

http://profile.imageshack.us/user/haphazzard/images/detail/#2/sawtable.jpg

Oh and if anyone likes this and builds one, to mount the stablemate i cut 2×4 blocks on the angle of the horse so it fits nice and snug and screwed it well and it really is rock solid this way, but at first I just screwed it to the under side of the table and it did rock a bit and would loosen the screws.


----------



## marcb (May 5, 2008)

I'm with roman too, some of the portible stands out there have brackets you can attache to your portable planer and maybe other tools as well. The flexibility would be nice if you need to haul tools on site.


----------



## craftsman on the lake (Dec 27, 2008)

I have a permanent miter saw stand in the shop but when I take my 10" out to do some work I put it on a short plank across a couple of saw horses and use 2 to 4 of those roller stands from sears. You see, on location you never know if you'll have a 16 foot 2×6 or a small molding. Then again a dedicated stand with a couple of rollers might be good too for when a longer item comes along.


----------



## CharleyL (Mar 10, 2009)

I gave up trying to build one that was easy to move, yet sturdy when set up. I bought a delta miter saw stand that folds into a hand truck configuration. It even has in and out feed rollers and it's about 1/2 the weight of my last home made one. I now have my DW735 planer on it and need to buy another one for the miter saw.

I know a guy who bolted his saw to the center of an aluminum ladder. He sets it up on 2 saw horses and when done, slides it into his trailer with the saw still in place.

CharleyL


----------



## HokieMojo (Mar 11, 2008)

http://www.popularwoodworking.com/article/UltimateMiterSaw_Stand/

I plan on building this one at some point.


----------



## kz5rt2 (Sep 22, 2009)

This would be a nice project to start and finish!


----------



## budmitch1 (Feb 4, 2009)

I mounted mine on a piece of plywood, then attached a 2×2 to the bottom and use my old Workmate. Works great and is very sturdy.


----------



## Julian (Sep 30, 2008)

I have used the same miter stand for trimming houses for over a decade. It's simple and built out of 1×12 pine, and gets the job done. The crap stands that are offered including the dewalt one DO NOT last. They work fine for a few years then start to fall to pieces and are more aggravating than they are worth.


----------



## stefang (Apr 9, 2009)

Al, if you will check out Rotceh's home page you will find an inexpensive and functional portable miter saw set-up. I have used my workmate fold-up bench outdoors many times with roller stands, but Rotceh's set-up looks a lot better to me. I hope it will work for you.


----------

